# Grooming



## angemag2904 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello,
Wonder if you can offer any advice or help. My baby is 10 months old and just out of no where he has developed quite a few matts and I am so upset about it. I was keeping on top of it but went away on holiday and have come back to this. He is at the groomers tomorrow but I feel as though I cannot go as I don't want them to think I am not looking after him. He last went 6 weeks ago so I do groom regularly. They did say last time that I might have to go shorter which I will do but I am so concerned about this. I may be over reacting but I don't know what to do. he is my world. Any suggestions on what I should say to the groomers or what I should do. thank you in advance.
Angela.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Many pups seem to develop matts as they get the adult coat so don't panic - I am sure your groomer will have seen it before.

Depending on how matted he is they may need to give him a really short cut to get under the matts but don't worry - it will grow back


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Angela –*have a look a my post here, this should help you:

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=107049

We went through the same thing with Henry – we brushed and combed him every day but the matts just came out of nowhere at about 10 months too. There was no way we could continue on like that way, so we decided to have him cut short. I was worried too, my lovely fluffy teddy bear! But he looks fabulous and it was the best thing we ever did. I, like you, was determined to take him to the groomers with no matting, and we just about managed it but it was hard work. I too didn't want her to think that we hadn't been looking after him. But she knew exactly how tricky it was to keep him matt free especially seeing as he loves a muddy puddle so much! 

His new short coat is totally fabulous and feels just like crushed velvet. He's gorgeous. He did feel the cold a little to start with but that gave us an excuse to buy him some little jumpers and tank tops! Equafleece are the best! Now we have a really easy washing and brushing routine and I now don't worry about how we are going to get the knots out after proper mucky walks. He's totally matt free, and can run and jump and chase through the woods and puddles and goodness knows what without the worry. Hope that helps.


----------

